# Another Coil Maker



## Rob Fisher (12/7/14)

Todd's review of another coil maker! Wizmo II

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/14)

Wow after that review I want to launch my Rob Coil Maker Version 2,987... and here is a picture of it. To use it do the same as Todd did with the Wizzo II!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (12/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow after that review I want to launch my Rob Coil Maker Version 2,987... and here is a picture of it. To use it do the same as Todd did with the Wizzo II!
> 
> View attachment 8005


 
I agree with you @Rob Fisher, My little screwdriver works wonders.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RATZ (13/7/14)

I haven't gotten into coil building yet, but I wonder if anyone has tried a fly tying vice to help making coils? They are designed specifically for working with tiny bits of wire and things. here is a mid level one:-



Even my old, ultra cheap beginners vice can easily hold up to 2mm and the bobbins, hackle pliers and other whatnots that go with them are purpose built for winding things onto a straight shaft in minute detail...


----------

